# Ehrlichia / Ehrlichiosis - Special Diet?



## mandi (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi everyone, I stumbled upon this forum in search of information on Ehrlichia. Hope maybe you all can help.

My dog is a pug/beagle mix, female (spayed), and about 3 years old (she's a rescue so we're not exactly sure on age).

My vet (currently ) is a Banfield vet. Up this point, I've always been happy with them. NOT now.

I just got a call from them about an hour ago (I'm at work) saying that Gracie has raised levels of something-or-other in her kidneys (about twice the number it should be) and that they want to put her on antibiotics and a special "kidney diet". 

She goes on and on about numbers, and finally I say, "What's wrong? Does she have an infection?" She had a bladder infection when we got her from the rescue almost 2 years ago, so I figured that maybe she's just going to have issues with her bladder/urinary system or something.

She says, "No. She was diagnosed back in January with Ehrlichia."

WHAT?!?!!!  Well, YES she was in at the vet last January for booster shots, but we were NOT told she was sick at all -- instead, at that time, they just tried to sell us some $60/bag weight control food and then were sent on our way.

So I'm really mad, for one -- our poor dog has been suffering and I had NO idea. I had to get on the Internet and look up Ehrlichia because the girl was no use telling me what it IS (her explanation was "it's something we test for when we do heartworm tests - along with another thing I can't pronounce"). She's not exhibiting any of the symptoms (nor has she been for the last 8 months, or even prior to January), though she did have 1 tick on her last summer, and 1 this summer (despite having flea/tick meds). 

ANYWAY... 

My question is, does she need the "special kidney diet"???

I'm waiting on the vets office to call me back to let me know they've collected a urine sample, and then I can go pick her up. I'm more than willing to get the antibiotics because obviously everything I've read about Ehrlichia says they're what's needed to treat it. BUT is the diet necessary? 

I'm more than willing to pay anything to get my baby healthy BUT if they're just pushing their food (as-per-usual ) then forget it. I'd rather make special home-cooked meals for her or something even.

I'm planning on finding her a new vet tomorrow because I'm tired of dealing with this place (*cough*BANFIELD*cough*). They used to be good but now all they seem to do is push, and them "forgetting" to tell us about an illness is the last straw. 

Should I just put her on the antibiotic and try and get her in to see a different vet later this week or early next week maybe?? Or should I try one bag of whatever this "kidney diet" is and see what happens??

Thanks for your input all and sorry if I sound upset -- Gracie is totally the love of my life (and my husbands') so I'm heartbroken that she's sick.


----------



## munchycrunchy (Sep 8, 2008)

I have no experience with said illness, but from what I have read thus far, I can find nothing regarding a special "kidney diet". The antibiotics are a must, however the specific diet i'm not sure about. My suggestion would be to get a second opinion. I am not fond of Banfield. I stopped going there after the experience with my old tabby, Fancy. They weren't up to my standards and I have found that they attempt to get as much money as possible for things that are unnecessary.

It is possible that the diet is needed, however I can find no information regarding a special diet for dogs with this problem. Your best bet would probably be to consult another veterinarian, inquiring about this "kidney diet" and if they feel it is necessary. Good luck and I hope your furbaby feels better!


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Welcome to DF. 

Since you are going to seek a second opinion, hopefully soon because she may need a special diet. Of course that remains to be seen....... 

If it were me, I would go with the antibiotics at this time, and no K/D. Also I would ask to see her chart from Jan to see if they diagnosed this at that time. Some vets have been known to "doctor" the charts. 

I also would ask for copies of her chart (all visits) along with copies of the lab tests and x-rays (if any were taken). I would find a new vet and get a second opinion ASAP. 

Here are the links I found and neither one suggests a special kidney diet. 

http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_ehrlichia_infection_in_dogs.html

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?articleid=430

Did you happen to see this thread from yesterday?

http://www.dogforums.com/19-first-time-dog-owner/35843-petsmart-banfield-clinic-private.html


Good luck and please keep us updated.


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi 
my dog had it and she was treated with doxiecycline for 4 weeks and no special diet 
jamie


----------



## Annamarie (Oct 14, 2007)

my dog was treated for some mysterious bacterial or tick illness that has a lot of symptoms similar to ehrlichia... we don't know for sure what it was but all those illnesses are treated with the same antibiotic, doxycycline. 

Before starting treatment I would ask to see the dog's chart and get a second opinion. To diagnose ehrlichia and high kidney values they would have had to take a blood sample, so I would make sure that it was actually done and those values are in the chart. It seems awfully suspicious to me that the vet didn't start treatment back in january if the dog was showing he was carrying it. Is your dog drinking lots of water and peeing often? That's usually a sign of kidney problems.

As far as a special kidney diet, I've done a little bit of research and found mixed opinions. Some studies show that the dog needs a low protein diet, and other studies show that they do better with higher protein because the kidney repairs itself faster. I just made my dog brown rice and mixed it with a high quality chicken based canned food and he seems back to normal.


----------



## Bugabee (Dec 3, 2012)

my mini/toy aussie was diagnosed with erlichiosis from a tick in south florida when he was 8 months old. he was sooooo sick, a "banfield " vet diagnosed him with a bloodtest for heartworm. he was wasting away, vomiting, diahrea, no appetite and was really depressed. the Doxycline that they prescribed to treat him made him even worse, to the point where he pretty much wouldnt eat for a year. They even prescribed him a canned a/d food that is supposed to make them regain an appetite, it didnt even work. But no special diet. He was given vitamins, and eventually we had to stop giving him the doxy because he got so sick. From what i understand, most dogs with treatment, kick it right away, our dog however is one of the few that will have it for his lifetime. He was treated again a few months ago, with the alternative imidocarb dipropionate shot, and that seemed to help this time, which we had gone to a different vet for a second opinion. He's still skinny, but he has regained an appetite, to a point. Our guy is so active, and you would never know he was sick unless you felt how skinny he is. good luck with your dog! its not a disease to take lightly! we almost lost our precious baby three times from this disease!


----------



## wolfcry044 (Feb 24, 2013)

Doxiecycline is good for treating Ehrlichiosis. Normal antibiotics aren't strong enough to penetrate the cell walls and kill off the infection. 

I'm glad to see your dog is doing better. I hope he recovers fully.


----------



## WestieLove (Jan 29, 2012)

I would seek out a second opinion and take copies of records, blood work, x-rays etc. If you are not happy then there is nothing wrong with a second opinion, its your pet, you have every right. The doctor should also take the time to explain what is happening and make sure you understand every step of the way. If there is something that's not clear, ask! If they cannot explain it to you, ask for someone who can or seek another opinion with someone who can/will. 

If they did blood work and her kidney values were indeed that high I could see why they would be recommending a K/D diet ... a low phosphorus diet is easier on the kidneys. If the dog has a good appetite and is not vomiting, I do not see the harm in starting a temporary kidney diet. Let me stress temporary here. The dog should continue hospitalization, fluids, re-check of CBC and elevated biochem/electrolyte values to ensure they are normal/decreasing and treatment for Echrlichia with doxycycline for 30 days I think it is. Re-evaluating the kidney values along the way is going to tell you if this is a temorary or long-term problem. If they are not coming down, seek more diagnostics as to why (radiographs, ultrasound etc) and if, for whatever reason, it is a long-term problem you can work with professionals to balance a home-made diet for kidney disease .... but for now? I would think feeding a temporary commercial kidney diet may be benefitial at this time. 

Does that make sense? A temporary (commercial) diet to feed that is low in phosphorus to help decrease stress on the kidneys. Monitor kidney values and as long as they return to normal, it should not be life-long. If they do not return to normal, discuss additional testing and discuss long-term diet from there. 

Treatment for this particular tick born disease I believe is 30 days of doxycylcine. Tetracycline can be used but its not as common. 

- http://www.idexx.ca/pubwebresources/pdf/en_ca/smallanimal/snap/4dx/abcs-of-vbd.pdf Page 7 and beyond 
- Idexx "recommended" protocol: http://www.idexx.ca/pubwebresources...x/anaplasmosis-and-ehrlichosis-next-steps.pdf

Keep us posted


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

We use doxycycline to treat Ehrlichia here at the rescue and have done so with MANY dogs. Doxy will often cause a dog to lose his/her appetite. However, no special diet was ever given to any of them and all have survived. To get them to eat we may mix in some canned food or something else a little extra special. The worst thing we had to watch out for was dehydration and have had to put some on IV fluids.


----------



## WestieLove (Jan 29, 2012)

OP - why is your dog at the vet currently? Obviously they have done bloodwork and found some abnormals. 

In Jan they probably picked up the infection via a snap test and it may have been a weak positive. They should have informed you and done additional testing at that time. That would be grounds enough for me to seek a second opinion. 

I would NOT discharge her. Why are her kidney values so high? Did you take her in because she was showing signs of something? Eating? Drinking? Vomiting? Diarrhea? Any toxins? Any other ticks?
I would seek a secondary opinion and I would not recommend treating at home right away. She needs to be started on Doxy for Ehrlichia but I would be asking about some supportive care on IV fluids and re-testing her kidney values and seeking more diagnostics. A CBC should be done because Ehrlichia affects the WBC's ... but a special kidney diet may be benefitial at the moment to put less stress on her kidneys. Find out what's going on with her kidneys before bringing her home. 

Sorry OP - when I read your post initially I was under the impression she was hospitalized currently.


----------

